# random characters being typed



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

there seems to be a problem with my keyboard or something, because every time i try to type something i occasionally get a letter or number i didn't even touch like i might be typing an email and i'll type the word and but i'll get 7nd or it wil do things like, i'll type 'might' but i get mighttttttttttttttttttt, so i don;t know whats wrong.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Desktop or Laptop?

Is it different keys or always the same?

Do any of the keys stick? Even the ones that don't repeat.

Does it occur if you login into a different user account? (Simple to add another one to test in system preferences)


----------

